# Does this type of story exist?



## Officelover (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello! 

Im looking for a story in which the boyfriend doesnt like (either at all or at first) his girlfriends weight gain. Or a kind of story where she gains weight, and forces him to put up with it.

Thanks for this community and I hope someone can help me find it!


----------



## maltesefalcon (Nov 27, 2017)

Officelover said:


> Hello!
> Or a kind of story where she gains weight, and forces him to put up with it.



In other words every marriage in history...:eat1:


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 27, 2017)

But not in fiction.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 1, 2017)

The only three I know which rather fit your research all includes an high school-aged main protagonist.


----------

